# Suche Spiele mit "Zerstörungspotential"



## EnergyCross (8. September 2011)

*Suche Spiele mit "Zerstörungspotential"*

Komischer themenname, ich weiß 


also, ich suche spiele mit einer zerstörbaren umgebung á la Red Faction (Guerilla, Armageddon). 
einfach etwas indem man seine ganzen aggressionen loswerden kann und einfach drauf zu hauen kann 
Im Fall RF mit der GeoMod-Engine

Red Faction hab ich bereits durchgespielt (auf der Konsole, ich kaufs mir nicht nochmal bei steam)  und außerdem ist das Zukunfts-Sci-Fi Zeugs (leben aufm mars usw) nichts für mich. 
Ich bin ein Realist 


also falls solche spiele kennt die.. ich sag mal in großstätten spielen (NY, Manhatten o.ä) bitte melden, danke!


----------



## DarkMo (8. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiele mit "Zerstörungspotential"*

battlefield? ^^ bc2 kanns schon ganz gut und bf3 legt noch einen drauf. je nach map biste da auch mal in paris unterwegs zum bsp ^^


----------



## EnergyCross (8. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiele mit "Zerstörungspotential"*

ja bf3 kommt sowieso, ich denk eher an reine SP spiele, die ich offline zocken kann. wie Red Faction halt. mit missionen und so


----------



## PommesmannXXL (8. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiele mit "Zerstörungspotential"*

Naja, man kann nicht Gebäude usw. zerstören, aber in Bulletstorm lass ich immer meine Agressionen los


----------



## EnergyCross (8. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiele mit "Zerstörungspotential"*

sieht ganz gut aus, aber weniger mein ding. ist ja reiner fps, davon hab ich langsam genug 
vielleicht lad ich mir die demo und schau mal rein

ich will mich, was das genre angeh,t weiterentwickeln und dabei so ziemlich alles mal zu testen (außer echtzeit strategie wie age of empires o.ä, sowas kann ich überhaupt nicht leiden)


----------



## PommesmannXXL (8. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiele mit "Zerstörungspotential"*

Reiner FPS dachte ich auch, aber ich hab mich eines besseren belehren lassen. Aber guck dir am besten die Demo an


----------



## EnergyCross (8. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiele mit "Zerstörungspotential"*

wieder 1.8 gb downloaden 

ich lad mir grad die Last Remnant Demo. keine ahnung was das ist (sieht aus wie RPG mit beat em up) aber es ist von Square Enix und die haben Final Fantasy entwickelt


----------



## Hideout (8. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiele mit "Zerstörungspotential"*

Was ist denn mit MAFIA 2? Da ist die Umgebung doch auch ganz gut zerstörbar oder nicht?


----------



## EnergyCross (8. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiele mit "Zerstörungspotential"*

mafia 2 kenn ich, schon bei einem freund angespielt und ich mags überhaupt nicht


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (9. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiele mit "Zerstörungspotential"*

Hi,

hab's selber noch nicht gespielt, aber *Just Cause 2* könnte was für dich sein. Eine ganze Insel zum austoben!
Ich will's mir auch noch gönnen, aber erst im Winter, wenn die Tage wieder früher dunkler werden.


----------



## EnergyCross (9. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiele mit "Zerstörungspotential"*

Just Cause 2 werd ich vielleicht auch testen 

ein kumpel hat das und werde das bei ihm mal anspielen oder mir die demo laden


----------



## Festplatte (16. November 2011)

Star Wars The Force Unleashed: Das erste Level zeigt ziemlich eindrucksvoll die Havok-Physik aber ich weiß nicht, was danach kommt..


----------



## Micha77 (16. November 2011)

Schau dir mal Batman Arkham Asylum an


----------



## Sasori (17. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiele mit "Zerstörungspotential"*

oder Red Faction.

Da kann man, auch einfach alles zerstören, wen der Vorschlaghammer nicht reicht, nimm einfach die haftminen odern den Raketenwerfer.

Minecraft xP

oder Battelfield 3


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (18. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiele mit "Zerstörungspotential"*

Ziemlich wenige Games Haben wirklich eine Physiik im Spiel.Und können als abrisssimulator genutzt werden
Da wären
red faction seit teil 1 besser ist aber 
red faction guerilla
red faction armageddon
messanaries (konsole)
messanaries 2 world in flames
Bfbc2 in begrenzter form
Das warrs im groben, es scheint nochn paar konsoen Spiele zu geben die ein  Solches gameplay beinhalten.


----------



## Oromus (19. November 2011)

Wie hieß das Spiel nochmal? Warmonger glaube ich. Da kann man doch auch fast alles zerstören....


----------



## NCphalon (20. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiele mit "Zerstörungspotential"*

Jop, läuft aber nur mit HW PhysX, damit sollte der TE aber keine Probleme haben


----------

